# Anyone else start the shed ?



## cristina33 (Mar 5, 2011)

My girl is shedding like mad !! I go near her and I am covered in hair !


----------



## goodhors (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep, DARN those longer daylight hours!

Don't use chapstick and smile with your lips closed to keep the hair out of your teeth!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 6, 2011)

You wanna talk shedding? Think, minis! It's like a furstorm out there. Bleh (fuzz in the mouth)!


----------



## michelle43 (Mar 6, 2011)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> You wanna talk shedding? Think, minis! It's like a furstorm out there. Bleh (fuzz in the mouth)!


I agree....my mini's lose so much hair when I brush them I get actual piles of hair.  They are actually starting to shed now and it's still snowing outside!  I wish they made 'Furminators' for mini horses.


----------



## cristina33 (Mar 6, 2011)

I have been using a shed blade it works pretty good


----------



## ridinglizzard (Mar 7, 2011)

What??!!!  Is that GREEN grass I see!!????!!!!  I WISH!!!  Up here in Northern BC (Canada) we still have at least 5-6' snow drifts!  My horses can walk out of their field over the fences (but they have the brains to stay where the hay is!!).  A poor yearly moose died of starvation/ticks in their pasture this week.  This morning my vehicle is still reading -30degrees celcius (-22 f?).  



I can't wait for spring......


----------



## michelle43 (Mar 8, 2011)

ridinglizzard said:
			
		

> What??!!!  Is that GREEN grass I see!!????!!!!  I WISH!!!  Up here in Northern BC (Canada) we still have at least 5-6' snow drifts!  My horses can walk out of their field over the fences (but they have the brains to stay where the hay is!!).  A poor yearly moose died of starvation/ticks in their pasture this week.  This morning my vehicle is still reading -30degrees celcius (-22 f?).
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for spring......


THat picture was taken late last summer....believe me, we are still buried in snow her in Vermont.  I'm only 45 miles from the Canadian border, so I feel your pain.  We just got 2.5 feet of snow overnight from Sunday to Monday and they are predicting another 8 inches tomorrow.  So, needless to say, I'm not holding my breath for spring just yet! 

Does this make you feel better...


----------



## ridinglizzard (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you!  Yes, I am giggling now... You did make me feel better


----------



## Wild Wind Farm (Mar 9, 2011)

We have started shedding here in Ohio.  I have a white horse that seems to shed the most, white hair everywhere.  I know what you mean about the chapstick!


----------



## Electric (Mar 9, 2011)

We still have 4 feet of snow! And I brushed my mares today, and I had a 7 inch deep hair ring around them!


----------



## itsjustjen (Apr 26, 2011)

Dear god have the ever!! Every day, I get enough fur from each horse to make several cat sized balls!! It's driving me nuts! BUT I have found a short cut that is saving my arms! HOSE THEM OFF!! Working wonders! Gettting more and more off every single day!


----------



## absoluteapps (Apr 29, 2011)

my pussywillows since have flowered and collected bees. 
I have a horse that is about smooth. And two minis that could be brushed as a full time job.


----------



## dianneS (Apr 29, 2011)

My mare is just about finished shedding.  My mini is still shedding, but this is the first year he has shed out like a normal horse.  When I rescued him he had hair that was nearly 6 inches long and he was skin and bones underneath all of it!  I had to clip him the first spring to see how much weight he had gained.  The following year he got really thick again and began shedding in patches so I clipped him again.  This winter's coat was just of normal mini thickness and he's shedding out nice and evenly all over like a healthy little mini, so I'm not clipping him this year, just brushing and currying!


----------



## hannahbanana3 (May 19, 2011)

Minis shed like CRAZY, their little fuzz balls. When i get done brushing theres piles. I wait till the weather gets warm enough and clip them, it makes grooming more enjoyable.


----------

